# Reintegrating a lost cat...



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

After he was missing 23½ days, Linus was found. As I was warned, Snoopy and Lucy are hissing and Linus actually growls! (I had never heard him growl before). They were all kittens together, so underneath, I am sure they remember each other. 

Right now, Linus is mostly content to stay in my room, with a separate box and separate feeding area, but each hour he shows more interest in exploring the rest of the house. Does anyone have advice on how to reintegrate him? 

P.S. Linus and Snoopy do not seem to like the Feliway spray - they both backed away from the blanket I sprayed.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Just try to reintegrate Lucy and Snoopy's smells with Linus and the other way around. If they are still showing aggression then you might have to do a full introduction process.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think that's excellent advice, S-B!

Do you have some advice for me?


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats on his return! Hooray  I must have missed it in the other thread.

No advice for you on the re-intros though.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

As suggested by S-B (and the vet), we bathed them and used the same 2 towels to dry them. Linus actually did not seem to mind and was even purring right out of the bath! It worked for Snoopy - he has not growled since.  Lucy is going to take a little more time.

On another note, and this is really strange... Linus keep running under the bed in the spare bedroom and howling/crying until I come and get him (and coax him out the same way as the shed he was under). Then he snuggles up to me and purrs. It's so very strange, but it almost seems like he is "recreating" the horrid event of being lost. ? Is this normal?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I would imagine he was pretty traumatized. I'm sure it will take some time for him to feel safe again.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I must be tired. I read the title as: 'Regurgitating a lost cat' :|


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, that would solve the mystery as to where the cat went.....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG! Xanti I think I just woke up Eric with my laughter!

I agree with Krissy, he probably doesn't feel safe. He may be going under the bed to hide and then still feels unsafe so he howls for you. Just my interpretation.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am having something similar with 2 16 week old kittens. Sparta was at the vet having surgery for an accident. She was at the vets for 2 days and now mouse hisses and won't have anything to do with her.

I keep being told its just going to take time. He smells different. Do they wear collars? I tried swapping collars for the smell factor. So far no luck but you might have better luck with it?


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mixing their smells seems to be working so far. Last night, Lucy slept about 3 feet from Linus for a full hour!  We also had to put Linus back in about 2-inches of water to clean him because he had an accident on his back legs - and Snoopy jumped into the water with him.  I almost cried from joy... because the *only *way Linus will eat is if he can lean his body against Snoopy!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so happy for you that Linus is back and the rest of the kits are starting to reintegrate him into the family  How did he get out, btw?


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

We think he slipped out when a friend of mine came to visit. Only 2 people were in or out before we noticed he was missing and the house was closed due to the air conditioner being on... but neither remembers seeing him sneak out. The cats have no basement or attic access, so it may just remain a mystery. [We ordered "pet screens" for the doors to make a future escape more difficult, just in case].


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

When i was little, my mom got me a kitten and he was a siamese-mix that actually had been abandoned by his mother, and he was almost feral. He was highly intelligent though, and my mom has screen doors all throughout her house, and he figured out how to get through the screen door by laying on his side and opening it. My mom also had him declawed, and i was too young at the time to know what that actually meant for the cat and my mom wasn't knowledgeable about it either just like you were with Linus. One day, we couldn't find him, and we figured out that he must have let himself outside. I was never close with him because seeing as how he was practically feral when the rescue place found him, he wasn't very friendly, and he would scratch us horribly and hence why my mom declawed him instead of giving him back to the rescue place. My mom was very sad about the fact that he got out, and i think getting the pet screens for the doors is a very wise choice. Luckily, i have screen doors on both the front entrance to the house as well as the side entrance, and they lock otherwise i'm sure Rocky would attempt to get out. Although, he would have to really know how to push the little thing open first, which would be unlikely. Who knows though! i'm thankful to have locks on the screen doors, as an extra safety precaution


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have always been terribly against docking/clipping dogs... and NOW I am extremely against declawing cats. They were my first cats and I think I just opted for the lazy answer to scratching doorposts and destroying furniture.  Dogs and cats are born with their body parts for a reason... mutilating them for convenience is no better than doing it for fashion! I will never, ever do it again. 

P.S. My brother actually saw a tv advert for the pet screens and ordered me two. I figured the extra protection can't hurt, right?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I know how you feel, and honestly, neither my mom nor i knew what declawing really meant; and plus, i was only 8 or 9 at the time the declawing happened. We just didn't have any other options because he would scratch us horribly, scratch our friend's that came over to the house, and he was very destructive in general. I think my mom would have opted for the clip on nails that you can get now for cat's, but like i said, we didn't know any better and i don't think the vet was forthright with her in what it meant to declaw your cat. But, you know now, and we only know when we know and you're changing for the better. I think the screen doors sound like a great idea and also, just let your friend's know when they come over to be extra cautious because you have slinky cat's who can get out.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooo, everyone in my life is now aware of the cats, trust me.  He is "famous" in our small town now (from the 450+ signs and newspaper adverts). 

Yes, you are right, I don't feel our vet was very forthcoming about the declawing either. However, it's like going to a surgeon to find out if you need surgery - of course they are going to encourage it. Uffaa. As you said, you live and learn.


----------

